# Restore gpart/geom mirrored drive after botched update forced reinstall.



## digrivers (Jan 30, 2020)

I tried to use freebsd_update to move from 11.1-RELEASE to 11.3-RELEASE, but after the initial
update install was done - I was left with an un-bootable system (just got a panic on reboot.)

I could boot kernel.old - which let me grab a backup of lots of stuff, etc...

But - after that I decided to do a clean install of 12.1-RELEASE (might as well jump up - right?)

My system is set up with a "regular" hard drive with UFS partitions for the "system" - and a RAID 0 mirrored set of 2 drives for all the 'real' data.

Now, I'd like to restore that geom/gpart drive - presumably somehow find the labels and get geom/gpart just "working" again.

I've read thru the geom and gpart man pages, and the FreeBSD handbook on some of this, but I really can't seem to figure out how to simply "restore" my previous mirrored drive.

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!

       - Thanks -
    - Dave Rivers -


----------



## digrivers (Jan 30, 2020)

Ugh - this seems to be the wrong forum - I just saw "Installation" and went-for-it...

If someone can point me to the right forum, I'll repost there...


----------



## Crivens (Jan 31, 2020)

No problem. I think this is where it belongs.


----------

